

Urgent: name of piece that connect laptop screen? - ahmedaly

Hi..
I have LG laptop, and there is a problem in the piece that connects the monitor of the laptop with the laptop itself..<p>I am from Egypt... and we don't have such parts here..
so, I would like to know the name of that piece in English? so I would search for it on ebay and buy it..<p>Again, to make it clear...
It's the part that connects between the monitor and laptop itself...  I tried VGA connector word, but it seems that it's something else...<p>Waiting for your answer, and thanks in advance,
Ahmed.
======
georgecmu
Try LCD ribbon cable.

